# Edersee - Touren & infos



## Mottfried (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wir wollen an einem der nächsten Wochenenden Richtung Edersee fahren und dort ein paar Touren drehen, am Besten etwas in Richtung Enduro/All Mountain. 

Biksher habe ich nur den Urwaldsteig gefunden, der für einen Tag aber recht lang ist. Ansonsten ist es recht quälend: GPSIES hat 1000 Touren, eine Info-Seite zu dem Thema gibt es gar nicht, selbst das finden einer Unterkunft ist schwierig.

Habt Ihr Info's zu Touren, GPS-Tracks, Bücher, Startpunkt oder beschilderten Routen? Was lohnt sich wo findet man ein paar flowige Trails und was Leckeres für die Pause mit schöner Aussicht?

Vielen Dank Euch!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Mai 2014)

Servus,

also am Edersee ist das so ein Ding. Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich z.Zt. auf der Halbinsel Scheid lebe.

Lohnen würde sich Abschnittsweise der Urwaldsteig, Kellerwaldsteig und mein Favorit der Knorreichensteig ( keine Höhenangst bitte  ). Man kann gut 30km Touren fahren, zurück geht es dann halt am Wasser über Asphalt. Trailige Abschnitte sind verteilt und es kommt auch auf die Richtung an, welche man fährt.

Zum Gelände, viel Wald und Forstweg, viel Singletrail, stellenweise wird es technisch anspruchsvoll bis kaum fahrbar, aber leider vereinzelt.

Ich hatte im Frühjahr wenig Probleme mit weiteren Waldbesuchern, diese fallen z.Zt. aber ein. Kann voll werden und zu Rentnerslalom und Tourislalom kommen.

Zum Thema Aussichtspunkte... die findet man automatisch, wenn man den Wanderrouten folgt. Die ausgeschilderten Radtouren sind eher für Touren- und Genussfahrer. Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es ohne Ende, vor allem in der Region unterhalb von Waldeck. Die Gondel nimmt auch bikes mit 

Achso, abseits der Steige wird das mit dem Biken schwer, da Naturschutzgebiet. Im Nationalpark werden dafür sogar Geldstrafen verhängt. 

Und ich empfehle Milch in die Pneus, es gibt unheimlich viele Dornen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mottfried (22. Mai 2014)

Das ist mal eine Anwort 
Vielen Dank!

Was wäre deine Empfehlung?
Wir wollen 1-2 Tage fahren, abhängig wie sich die Kilometer verteilen. Denke pro Tag wären 40km gut drin.
Von welchem Ort sollte man starten und in welcher Richtung?
Mit meiner Freundin kann ich keine Trails über S2 fahren (wobei ich auch nichts über S3 fahren würde!).
Lohnt es sich erst den Knorreichensteig zu fahren (falls wir nur einen Tag fahren) um das Highlight mit zu nehmen? Beispielsweise Tag 1 von Asel nach Scheid auf dem Knorreichensteig und dann zurück am Wasser, Tag 2 dann irgendwie auf dem Kellerwaldsteig oder Urwaldsteig?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn ihr Urlaubsfeeling haben möchtet, sucht euch eine Unterkunft auf Scheid. Direkt das Wasser in der Nähe, schwimmen ist erlaubt. Und die Einstiege zu den Steigen befinden sich am Ortsausgang. Man kann dann z.b. halb um den Edersee fahren und mit einem Boot wieder nach Scheid übersetzen, sind etwa 40 km. Egal in welche Richtung. Alternativ am Nordufer über Asphalt nach Waldeck, dort entweder zum Schloss hochfahren oder die Gondel nehmen  und über den Urwaldsteig nach nieder - werbe.

Kein Trailparadies, aber mich erinnert es stellenweise an Finale Ligurien. 

Mir ist es aber einfach zu abgelegen und halt nicht unbedingt 100% Bike tauglich. Bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass ich ab kommender Woche in Willingen wohne, hab da den Bikepark, Touren und einige feine nicht allzuhoch frequentierten Trails unter den Stollen. 

Für einen kurztrip lohnt sich aber definitiv an den Edersee!


----------



## Mottfried (22. Mai 2014)

Danke Dir für die Infos!


----------

